# Yahoo Mail Pro Not Free After Jan 1st



## debodun (Oct 30, 2020)

$3.49 a month + taxes. Yahoo Basic email, I guess, will still be free, but they are dropping the mail auto forwarding feature.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 1, 2020)

I've been disappointed in Yahoo for years now. Their format about 10 years ago was ok with email and other features. Their first strike for me was when they changed their stock quote website which now sucks. With mail one has to look all over to complete a task. Search results-pfffftttt.

Note or question. Doesn't Verizon own Yahoo now?


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_If Yahoo has a free option why would a person need the Pro version?_


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

More text options.


----------

